# cleaning inside of engine



## Tycar (Dec 13, 2005)

i'm not believing this, a friend of mine said that if you set the car at idle and pull a vaccum tube from intake manifold and drop it in a bottle of seafoam and let it suck it up and run it through it would cean intake manifold, head cylinders and exhaust manifold/headers and exhaust from carbon buildup... any ideas?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

that is what its suppose to do, but we have no confirmed reports of this.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

i know this sounds stupid/retarded.....what is seafoam ? I've seen it used on other threads....and have never been able to find out exactly what it is, or where to purchase it......sorry of this is a 'hi-jack' but im just asking to find out.....

And even then....I dont understand how exactly that would work.....anyone wanna elaborate ? Is it just a super strong cleaning agent/solvent ?

And does anyone wanna try this vacumm tube seafoam 'technique/trick' and report back ??


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sea foam is a chemical that cleans our your engine through the chambers, you pretty much suck it up through your TB or something, let it expanded and when it gets pulled through your system, its suppose to break down the carbon build up.


----------



## GA16DE200sx (Sep 7, 2005)

You can purchase Seafoam at parts stores. Your not supposed to just take off a line and let the engine run. You will have to modulate the throttle with one hand while you pour the seafoam in with the other. After you pour the seafoam in your supposed to let the enigne bog down and die. Then let it sit for 10 - 15 mins. and restart. At that point it will blow tons of smoke out the exhaust. I don't know if it works or if its worth it, but I use it.
http://www.seafoamsales.com/ heres the website.


----------



## Tycar (Dec 13, 2005)

GA16DE200sx said:


> You can purchase Seafoam at parts stores. Your not supposed to just take off a line and let the engine run. You will have to modulate the throttle with one hand while you pour the seafoam in with the other. After you pour the seafoam in your supposed to let the enigne bog down and die. Then let it sit for 10 - 15 mins. and restart. At that point it will blow tons of smoke out the exhaust. I don't know if it works or if its worth it, but I use it.
> http://www.seafoamsales.com/ heres the website.


I was checking the site, and it didnt say anything about the engine dying... obviously having done it before i'd assume you know it is supposed to do this? Does it start up again pretty well or does it hesitate to start?


----------



## GA16DE200sx (Sep 7, 2005)

I should have explained that better. When you pour in the seafoam the engine will want to die. So you have to open the throttle. Then when the bottle is almost empty I pour the rest in quick and let the engine die. Then I just let it soak. As for starting, it starts up pretty good. It hesitates a little, but its nothing big. After its started sit back and watch the smoke show. :thumbup:


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

http://www.seafoamsales.com/motorTuneUpTechGas.htm
from the looks of it, you can pour it into anything . . .


----------



## GA16DE200sx (Sep 7, 2005)

You can put it into anything, but if you put it into the crankcase be sure to change the oil right away because it will loosen up all the sludge and it can clog things. You may even have to drop the pan to clean it.


----------



## wallyworlddriver (Dec 19, 2005)

*sea-foam???*

i'm not sure about the sea foam ,but i am familiar with using tranny fluid and letting a vacuum line just suck it through and it works... ask any shade tree mechanic . this is an old remedy .


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Introducing an agent via the fuel system or a vacuum line is likely a way to clean the top of the motor ... with some of this getting past the rings and into the sump.

The other part of the motor is the sump and other places motor oil is splashed on to. I am NOT a big fan of adding a solvent-type cleaner (Seafoam, Marvel Mystery Oil, etc ...) to a crankcase for more than a couple hundred miles. It can increase wear.

Safe thing to do is a couple short interval oil & filter changes ... especially with a combination gas-diesel oil ... they have extra detergents and dispersants.

If you really want to use a good cleaner, Auto-RX is an ester-based cleaner that has about the best reputation of all of them:

http://www.auto-rx.com/


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

sea foam has been around for decades my grandpa told me they used it to clean carbon out the jeeps and aircraft when he was in the war 


you can put it in thru a vacum hose to do your top end and also pour it in your crank case and get the sludge out

it works good on the softer newer deposits but on older engines nothing gets to that stuff better than a trip to the media blaster with your heads


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*more seafoam questions*



wallyworlddriver said:


> i'm not sure about the sea foam ,but i am familiar with using tranny fluid and letting a vacuum line just suck it through and it works... ask any shade tree mechanic . this is an old remedy .


Sorry to ask a newbie question. I read the entire thread and still need to ask. If using the PCV valve as the "input source" for seafoam, does that mean you temporarily remove your PCV valve, and then how do you get the foam thereafter into the manifold? Do you use some sort of hose and attach it to the opening where the PCV valve screwed in? Or do you spray it slowly into your throttle body? WHere is a "good" vaccum spot that is a desirable attachment point? I have the VG30E motor and very familiar with motor layout and can identify all items, but have limited experience working on cars.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Also, be very careful when using this stuff. I happen to know someone who hydrolocked an engine while doing this. Don't dump it in all at once.

Oh, and don't use oil additive cleaners on high mileage engines. That sludge may be taking up the extra .01" slop between the crank and rod bearings.


----------

